# emu10k1 error

## prolific

Hi, I have a Sound Blaster Live! sound card and make emu10k1 a module. After i ran modprobe emu10k1 the following happened.

```
root@localhost sound # modprobe emu10k1

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/sound/emu10k1/emu10k1.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect modles parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/sound/emu10k1/emu10k1.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/sound/emu10k1/emu10k1.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/drivers/sound/emu10k1/emu10k1.o: insmod emu10k1 failed
```

I don't know why its doing this. When I ran Slackware before, my sound worked fine in it.

----------

## c-mort

Check to see if you have already loaded the alsa module "snd-*".  Or maybe a devfs LOOKUP triggered it -- see /etc/devfsd.conf and /etc/modules.d/alsa.

IMHO,  The alsa version is better -- it supports surround sound and stuff. 

--

c-mort

----------

## Nitro

First spot to check is that your driver is recognized by the linux kernel.  Look at /proc/pci for something about your card, for example mine says:

```
  Bus  2, device   8, function  1:

    Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! (rev 7).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  

      I/O at 0xecd8 [0xecdf].
```

If linux isn't seeing the hardware, you can't load the module, ALSA or not.

----------

